

Big Problem: Which ISP do I choose? - pascal1us

I&#x27;ve been using At&amp;t Uverse, 1 of only 2 options available in the building where I live: the so hot San Francisco, SOMA neighborhood.  There are other ISPs in the area, but not for this building.<p>At&amp;t Uverse has become increasingly unreliable, requiring multiple router resets almost everyday and their support are unable or unwilling to fix the problem and the bandwidth is 3x less than advertised.  My only other option is Comcast, but all the Yelp reviews say it sucks just as bad as At&amp;t Uverse.  And comcast, will require a 12 month contract, which makes that rather risky.  Currently, data plans seem to be too expensive for streaming videos, and what if my computer decides to update itself.<p>Are there any other options I haven&#x27;t considered?  Google balloons?  Maybe, I need to move to another location with better ISP options.
======
clinton_sf
Take a look at [http://www.broadbandmap.gov/](http://www.broadbandmap.gov/)
and plug in your address to see what your options are.

I'd suggest Monkey Brains ISP:
[https://www.monkeybrains.net/wireless.html](https://www.monkeybrains.net/wireless.html)

It's not on the national broadband list, but they claim SOMA is on their
coverage map.

Or also try WebPass, based in SOMA:
[http://webpass.net/residential](http://webpass.net/residential)

